# DTG HM1 Not Turning On !!!!!!!!!



## Dbanga55 (Oct 16, 2015)

Hi this is my first time posting . I have a dtg hm1 tht i just got from a friend . They had it sitting for awhile so i know its going to need work done but my issue is that , the hm1 printer wont power on ,the bed works the wimms light is on but the three buttons at the top wont come on . I took the backcase off to reach the internal power button and that seems to have no effect . Could the fuse on the powerboard be blown ? Has anyone ever had this problem ? Any information would be helpful thanks in advance.


----------



## Dbanga55 (Oct 16, 2015)

DAG nearly 100 people looked at the post with no reply , but i figured out the problem theres a white cable inbetween the buttons on top of the printer and the front case you have to make sure it's pushed in as far as it can go .


----------

